# Abandon house , Haunted House, Old, Old Buildings



## surapon (Apr 11, 2016)

Dear friends.
I would like to start this Tropic " The Abandon house, Haunted House or Old, Old Scared Buildings.
Please help me post on this Tropic.
Thank you, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon
PS. All of these Building in my home State, North Carolina, USA.
PS-2, All B&W photos Post Processing By Google NIK. Silver Efex Pro -2


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2016)

This is a cool idea for a thread, Mr Surapon.

Very nice series, I especially like the 3rd picture.


----------



## Old Sarge (Apr 11, 2016)

Excellent pictures, my friend. I have always loved shooting pictures of old houses. Recently my wife and I were in the area where she grew up and I took some pictures of a fallen in house that she passed everyday on the way back and forth to the one room school she attended. The stories of the lady who lived in that home were most interesting. But my pictures don't compare to yours.


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

Click said:


> This is a cool idea for a thread, Mr Surapon.
> 
> Very nice series, I especially like the 3rd picture.




Thank you, Sir, Dear friend Mr. Click.
Please try to find your old Photos and share with us.
Have a great night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

Old Sarge said:


> Excellent pictures, my friend. I have always loved shooting pictures of old houses. Recently my wife and I were in the area where she grew up and I took some pictures of a fallen in house that she passed everyday on the way back and forth to the one room school she attended. The stories of the lady who lived in that home were most interesting. But my pictures don't compare to yours.




Thank you, Sir, dear friend Mr. Old Sarge.
Yes, Yes, Yes, Please try to find your old photos and share with us. Well, Some time the People ( most of them ) do not like the old, Old buildings Photos. But I love to shoot the Abandon Buildings too.
Have a great night, Sir.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

OLD, OLD BUILDING IN ATHANE , GREECE.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Apr 12, 2016)

Fall in the Ozarks, 2011. HDR, of course.


----------



## d (Apr 12, 2016)

Old, run-down hospital building in South Australia, taken a few years ago. Passed by the site a few days ago, and discovered it's now been completely demolished and removed.

Cheers,
d.


----------



## GaryJ (Apr 12, 2016)

Grandchester,S.E. Queensland,Aus.


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

JumboShrimp said:


> Fall in the Ozarks, 2011. HDR, of course.




Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear friend Mr. JumboShrimp.
I need to go back to learn the HDR. style again.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

d said:


> Old, run-down hospital building in South Australia, taken a few years ago. Passed by the site a few days ago, and discovered it's now been completely demolished and removed.
> 
> Cheers,
> d.



Thankssss, dear friend Mr. D.
Great Picture.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

JumboShrimp said:


> Grandchester,S.E. Queensland,Aus.




Wow, Wow, Wow, dear friend Mr. JumboShrimp.
One day in the near future, I must go to visit Aus.------Very soon.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

The historical photo. Just take this photo 1 month before 9/11 day. Post processing by Google NIK.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Apr 12, 2016)

Post Processing by Google NIK. SILVER EFEX PRO-2( FREE ADD ON PROGRAM)---Old style B&W. Photo.


----------



## JonAustin (Apr 12, 2016)

*Fairview, Texas - December 2002*

JPEGs shot with a Kodak DC4800


----------



## oscar10c (Apr 12, 2016)

A few from my neck of the woods - rural Maine. I could post to this particular topic all day long. Certainly a favorite subject of mine, and there is no shortage of photo ops...


----------



## JonAustin (Apr 12, 2016)

oscar10c said:


> A few from my neck of the woods - rural Maine. I could post to this particular topic all day long. Certainly a favorite subject of mine, and there is no shortage of photo ops...



_*Love*_ the third one.

(A fellow Mainiac, transplanted to Texas.)


----------



## oscar10c (Apr 13, 2016)

We even party in front of these decaying structures around here... Good times.


----------



## ajperk (Apr 13, 2016)

Melting back into the earth. Taken out in eastern NC on the way to the Outer Banks.


----------



## Luckshot (Apr 14, 2016)

Outside of Bisbee, AZ.


----------



## ajperk (Apr 23, 2016)

I am really enjoying the pictures in this thread!


----------



## iMagic (Apr 26, 2016)

Old house with lots of "film" grain...


----------

